# Looking at Central Ohio



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Possible job move with current company to Licking County. Been checking real estate listings but I figured it couldn't hurt to see if anyone here knows of anything in that area or has any observations to share about the general area. Looking in the Newark/Heath area. 3 bedroom, 2 bath, some acreage. But not so remote that my 7 year old son wouldn't have friends.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I live in Franklin County but visit Newark often. My grandparents were born and raised in Licking County.
When I looked at land in Licking county it was small acreage and expensive, rural is not isolated. 
My uncle lives in Heath, it is very developed. Cousins still live in Newark, and while down town can have that small town feel, gone are the days of gathering on the Square.
My son loves "The Works" ( best to look google it for an over veiw ). There is an incredible glass blowing shop inside that even offers classes. Funny how we have so much in Columbus yet I drive to Newark for some homeschool activities.
Downtown has a great library with a neat area genealogy room. There is a neat indoor water park, Cherry Valley Lodge.
Newark is so close to Columbus, some people commute.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

A friend just told me the Strawberry Festival is taking place on the Square this weekend. Rides, etc. Yep, Newark is a nice place to be.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Licking County is not far from where I grew up in Knox County. It has been getting more and more built up, as has most of the area. It's a lovely area, though. You should still easily be able to find what you want, but I wouldn't want to think about cost and you are likely to be facing a lot of Columbus'ites looking to get away from the city so there may be a lot of interest in the sorts of areas you'd like.


----------



## dishNspoon2008 (Apr 18, 2012)

Best of luck to you in your search! We're in Columbus and still trying to find something that's less than 30 minutes away, has a habitable home, with a few acres, that doesn't require selling a few organs to buy. We've been looking for years and just can't get all the pieces to fall into place. We've got the income for a loan, but not the credit (hospital bills wrecked it when our middle daughter was born almost four years ago). We have tried looking around for a rent-to-own or something like that, but the few we found were entirely too much per month. Anyway, good luck again and welcome to the area!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

dishNspoon2008 said:


> Best of luck to you in your search! We're in Columbus and still trying to find something that's less than 30 minutes away, has a habitable home, with a few acres, that doesn't require selling a few organs to buy. We've been looking for years and just can't get all the pieces to fall into place. We've got the income for a loan, but not the credit (hospital bills wrecked it when our middle daughter was born almost four years ago). We have tried looking around for a rent-to-own or something like that, but the few we found were entirely too much per month. Anyway, good luck again and welcome to the area!


http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...ld_OH_45504_M48047-08923?row=1&ex=OH551839349

This one is close to Columbus and has acreage.


----------



## dishNspoon2008 (Apr 18, 2012)

yep, it's also three to four times what we can afford.  then again, we're done having kids. anyone want to buy a couple ovaries?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I went to Surveying school in Coshocten, near Zanesville in 1960, I loved it out there, that was 50 years ago, sure it's changed some......


----------

